# Casio - The W-800h Series



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I enjoy discussing affordable pieces. In fact I don't believe I have ever shown anything over 1K since I have been here.

So.... the W-800H series. Nice and comfortable pieces. Large and thick enough to almost be a G-Shock!! Extremely easy to read. An under $25 buck watch and honestly worth it. I enjoy tossing one on once in a while if I desire a retro kind of look cheaply. With a 10 year battery module, can't go wrong. Straps are more comfortable than most my g's, yes a closet collector. Keep a little armor all on the hard plastic crystal and have not scratched one yet.

Comes in two colors, classic grey display and red display, grey is easier to read.




























........


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Can't argue for us$25, fine looking casio. interesting that you find the armor all protects the crystal. What other g-shocks do you have?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Many many, some day I show all lol tell all.

But I did grab this one today in my travels. The simple Mudman. Kind of washed out the first pics but oh that lume shot


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Grat lume shot


----------

